# Klemmkerben in Newmen Advanced SL Carbon



## zolexdx (15. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Newmen Advanced SL Carbon an einem Newmen Evolution SL 318.2 montiert.

Ich habe ich den Vorbau heute umgedreht weil es mir doch zu tief war. Bei der Demontage sind mir deutliche Kerben im Lenker aufgefallen die sogar seitlich über den Vorbau hinaus gehen, und zwar komischerweise schräg nach vorne. Es lässt sich mit dem Fingernagel eine deutliche Einkerbung spüren. Ich habe mal leichte Kratzer an die Enden der Kerben gemacht um nach in paar dezenten Testfahrten zu sehen ob sich die Kerben vergrößern.

Auf dem Lenker sind 8nm aufgedruckt, hört sich verdammt viel an, aber steht halt drauf und ich habe die schrauben mittels Drehmomentschlüssel auf max. 8 eher 7,5nm festgezogen. Carbon Montagepaste habe ich verwendet, für die Fotos habe ich diese abgewischt.

Klopftest habe ich gemacht und es hört sich wenn ich genau auf die kerben klopfe etwas dumpfer an (was aber daran liegen könnte, dass man wegen der kerbe selbst anders trifft beim klopfen). einen millimeter über/unter den kerben klingt es genauso wie an allen anderen stellen des lenkers.

Darf das passieren trotz eingehaltenem Drehmoment? Ist der Lenker so noch sicher? Ich habe irgendwie angst ihn noch zu fahren, dabei ist er gerade mal 3 Wochen alt -.-

Ich habe gesehen dass hier Moderatoren von Newmen im Forum aktiv sind, wäre super von euch zu hören.


----------



## Affekopp (16. Juli 2021)

zolexdx schrieb:


> Auf dem Lenker sind 8nm aufgedruckt, hört sich verdammt viel an, aber steht halt drauf und ich habe die schrauben mittels Drehmomentschlüssel auf max. 8 eher 7,5nm festgezogen. Carbon Montagepaste habe ich verwendet, für die Fotos habe ich diese abgewischt.



Zweifelsohne sollte der Lenker das aufgedruckte Drehmoment aushalten. 

Aber das ist eine Maximalangabe. Warum hast du es ausgereizt. Vermutlich hätte der Lenker zwischen 4-5 NM bombenfest gehalten. 

Ich bin auf die Aussage von Newmen gespannt. Die schräg/quer weglaufenden „Kerben“ könnten durchaus anzeichen für eine Stauchung sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zolexdx (16. Juli 2021)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Aber das ist eine Maximalangabe. Warum hast du es ausgereizt. Vermutlich hätte der Lenker zwischen 4-5 NM bombenfest gehalten.


hatte auch zunächst 4nm und gefühlt war er auch fest aber im wiegetritt hat es Geräusche gemacht die erst so ab 7nm verschwunden sind.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (16. Juli 2021)

Ich fahre an zwei Rädern die Newmen Carbonlenker. Verbaut mit Carbonmontagepaste und den Vorbau angezogen, bis der Lenker sich nicht mehr dreht. Deutlich weniger als die 8Nm. Einkerbungen dieser Art sind mir noch keine untergekommen, bzw. es sind überhaupt keine Montagespuren sichtbar.
Aufgrund der Art und Weise der Male, gehe ich wie @Affekopp von einer Stauchung o. ä. aus.
Na ja, dann müsste es aber ordentlich gerumst haben. Sollte ein Einschlag den Lenker gestaucht haben, möchte ich nicht der Pilot gewesen sein.
Kann das nicht einfach ein sichtbarer Faserverlauf sein?


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Juli 2021)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Na ja, dann müsste es aber ordentlich gerumst haben.


Ich hatte das mal bei einem 3T Ergonova LTD Lenker, der, wie sich später herausstellte, eine Fälschung war. Da hat es den Lenker so eingedrückt und das bei weit weniger als 8NM.

8! Nm finde ich auch viel zu viel, auch wenn das auf dem Lenker stehen mag. Beim Vorbau steht meist etwas anderes und ein Knacken kommt meist auch nicht von der Vorbau-Lenkerverbindung sondern von den nicht gefetteten Schraubenköpfen.

Ich würde Newmen direkt kontaktieren. Das geht schneller.

edit: Doch nicht. Ruf deinen Händler an.


----------



## Sprudler (16. Juli 2021)

Im Manual steht 6nm max für Lenker und Gabelschaft, Bremsschellen 1,5nm max


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (16. Juli 2021)

Ich ziehe die Instrumente am Cockpit immer nur soweit an, dass sie sich bei normaler Nutzung nicht drehen. Wenn's mich dann kratert, verdrehen sich die Schellen.
Mann kann auch transparentes Packband (Tesa o. ä.) einlagig unter die Klemmschelle um den Lenker wickeln. Dass erhöht die Verdrehkraft, ohne die Anzugsmomente zu erhöhen.


----------



## Helius-FR (16. Juli 2021)

Sprudler schrieb:


> Im Manual steht 6nm max für Lenker und Gabelschaft, Bremsschellen 1,5nm max


Wollte ich auch gerade Schreiben.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Juli 2021)

Sprudler schrieb:


> Im Manual steht 6nm max für Lenker und Gabelschaft, Bremsschellen 1,5nm max


Hi, da ich gestern genau diese Kombi verbaut habe: Wo genau steht das? Für den Vorbau mit 2 Schrauben steht 6 Nm. Wenn ich das Manual richtig verstehe, steht da, für andere Vorbauten, richtet man sich nach den Vorgaben des Lenkerherstellers. Also max. 8 Nm, wie auf dem Lenker aufgedruckt.


----------



## Sprudler (16. Juli 2021)

Im Manual für Vorbau und im Manual für Lenker unter Montage. 
Auf dem Vorbau (zumindest auf dem 4er) steht All max 6nm. Selbst wenn da 8nm auf dem Lenker steht sollte/darf man die Kombi mit max. 6nm anziehen. Wenn auf dem Lenker ein kleineres max angegeben ist sollte man sich natürlich daran orientieren.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. Juli 2021)

Sprudler schrieb:


> Im Manual für Vorbau und im Manual für Lenker unter Montage.
> Auf dem Vorbau (zumindest auf dem 4er) steht All max 6nm. Selbst wenn da 8nm auf dem Lenker steht sollte/darf man die Kombi mit max. 6nm anziehen. Wenn auf dem Lenker ein kleineres max angegeben ist sollte man sich natürlich daran orientieren.


Stimmt soweit alles, warum im Manual für den Vorbau nicht beide erwähnt werden, erschließt sich mir nicht, zumal beide das Gleiche Drehmoment haben. Das macht die Kombi dann auch etwas unübersichtlich, wenn beim 4 Schrauben Vorbau nur auf eben diesem der Wert steht. Da wird vermutlich auch das Problem vom TE liegen, der sich am Lenker orientiert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sprudler (17. Juli 2021)

Hast du das/die Manual gelesen? Gültig für alle Vorbauten/Lenker von Newmen und alle Drehmomentangaben sind enthalten. 
Die 8nm beziehen sich vermutlich auf Fremdvorbauten mit höher zulässigen Klemmwerten. Aber auch da gibt der kleinere Wert das Maximum vor. Noch interessanter wäre jetzt allerdings ob das Ding aus Herstellersicht noch fahrbar ist.


----------



## zolexdx (17. Juli 2021)

Verstehe. Zum Glück hat der Vorbau
nichts abbekommen. Aber ja klingt logisch dass immer der niedrigere Wert von beiden gilt.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. Juli 2021)

Sprudler schrieb:


> Hast du das/die Manual gelesen? Gültig für alle Vorbauten/Lenker von Newmen und alle Drehmomentangaben sind enthalten.
> Die 8nm beziehen sich vermutlich auf Fremdvorbauten mit höher zulässigen Klemmwerten. Aber auch da gibt der kleinere Wert das Maximum vor. Noch interessanter wäre jetzt allerdings ob das Ding aus Herstellersicht noch fahrbar ist.


Ja habe ich, aber hilf mir mal..., ich lese da nur was von den geschlossenen Vorbauten. Bei den anderen "gehen sie nach der Bedienungsanleitung des Hersteller vor (offener Vorbau)". Ich finde das unglücklich ausgedrückt oder sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht? 


Ich könnte mir vorstellen @zolexdx, da wird Newmen bei dir dann max das Crash replacement durchwinken.

Zeigt mir aber auch, dass man auf Drehmomente achten sollte und nicht wie manch anderer hier im Forum, den Einsatz eines Drehmoment Schlüssels belächelt.


----------



## Sprudler (18. Juli 2021)

Man könnte sich darauf einigen, dass das nicht ganz DAU-sicher ausgedrückt ist.

Anleitung zum geschlossenen Vorbau ist ja eher die Anleitung zum Einfädeln, die Drehmomente gelten für alle drei Vorbauversionen und der Lenkerhersteller sagt 6nm im Manual.


----------



## MG (19. Juli 2021)

*Das max. Drehmoment ist auf unseren Vorbauten und auf unseren Lenkern aufgedruckt.*
Dass immer das niedrigere Drehmoment der beiden "Partner" als max. gilt sollte klar sein. Denn wenn auf einem Vorbau 6Nm max. und auf einem Lenker 8Nm max. steht, dann kann ich den Lenker ja nicht mit 8Nm anziehen, denn ansonsten überschreite ich das max. Drehmoment des Vorbaus.
Und ganz wichtig: Es handelt sich immer um das max. zulässige Drehmoment, in der Regel reichen am Lenker 4Nm bei M5 Schrauben.
Zolexdx sendet seinen Lenker zu uns, wir begutachten diesen und versuchen herauszubekommen was da los ist / war.


----------



## Affekopp (19. Juli 2021)

... eigentlich logisch 

Dennoch ein sehr kulantes Angebot, sich den Lenker "überhaupt" anzusehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zolexdx (19. Juli 2021)

MG schrieb:


> Zolexdx sendet seinen Lenker zu uns, wir begutachten diesen und versuchen herauszubekommen was da los ist / war.


Vielen Dank auch hier nochmal im voraus für den Service.


----------

